# where can I buy food online?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

As the title -I use hamster food for the base of my food for my mice (supplemented with other stuff) but the pet store and I had a falling out (long story but you can read it here; http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/745215-best-way-put-complaint-pet.html) so I want to know where I can get buy fairly cheep on-line (perhaps in bulk)

thanks 
:lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/

I've bought big bags of food from these people a few times and can highly recommend them.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I will take a look thanks


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

anyone know any sites where the postage is cheaper? need to find a site that sells aubiose too!


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I recently bough oats, barley and a seed mix from this website: http://www.manorfarmbirdseed.co.uk/ Postage is only £5.90 however much you order 

And I buy my aubiose from here: http://www.foranimalsshop.co.uk/bedding ... _4929.html It's £13.92 for a 20kg bag including VAT and postage


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been using for animals shop for aubiouse but my last order cost £16.98 including delivery (there prices goes up every time I order (like every two months) )


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

It must adjust delivery for location then or something because I had just checked and it was the price I stated. I'll have a look see if there's somewhere that has cheaper delivery for you.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

It's £15 exactly from here (£4.99 delivery): http://www.kentwoolgrowers.co.uk/shop/v ... e-bedding/


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

that site says the aubiose can only be collected in store.....


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Ahh poop. The first one is your best bet then unfortunately.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Surrey pet supplies did cheaper aubiose and foods but they suddenly stopped selling anything other than reptile stuff about two weeks ago


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Is Hempcore and Megazorb any good as bedding? if so where can I get these online? :lol:


----------

